

Brooklyn artist takeshi miyakawa arrested for 'planting false bombs' - semanticist
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/8/view/21274/brooklyn-artist-takeshi-miyakawa-arrested-for-planting-false-bombs.html

======
Torgo
Is "mental health detainment" in this case an involuntary psychiatric
commitment? Is there law for this being used punitively to effectively put
someone in jail for 30 days without regard to the criminal charges? Or is his
detainment for "mental evaluation" somehow actually legitimate in the context
of the charges placed against him? This has shades of the old Soviet Union
practice of declaring political dissidents insane and holding them
indefinitely in locked-down psychiatric hospitals without any criminal
charges. Someone assuage my fears.

------
TwiztidK
This reminds me a lot of what happened with the signs for the Aqua Teen Hunger
Force movie. Although it seems that the judge in this case is taking this way
too far as the lamp doesn't even look remotely like a bomb. He'll likely be
released and hopefully he won't be charged for the bomb squad investigation.

